# Pps m2



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

Next on my wish list...Tell me about it


----------



## Longhorn1986 (Dec 22, 2017)

My wife has one for her EDC. Great little pistol. Shoots nice, very reliable and feels decent even in my big (I'm 6'6") paws.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

I've had one for a while now bought it used. It is a good shooter, very accurate, and easy to shoot. I like it better then my shield. I all so just picked up a p99c, 40s&w,, took a little bit to get used to the recoil with a smaller gun in a 40, but it came around with practice. I'm sure you'll like it if you get one.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I don't own one, but shot one extensively owned by a family member at the Ranch range. If I didn't already own a Shield and if I weren't in the process of upgrading my defensive guns to 45 ACP, I would trade up to this PPS M2. I really like it and I shoot it almost as well as my PPQ M2. Right now I'm between the Shield 45 and waiting (maybe forever) for a Walther PPQ SC in 45 ACP. If Walther introduced any subcompact in 45 ACP, I'd pull the trigger immediately without even worrying about trying out ahead of time. 

Anyway, long story short, I think your choice for a PPS M2 is excellent, my friend. Good luck.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I rented one & liked it. Shot it well & found it comfortable, reliable & accurate.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Best part it's not a Taurus, so it will be a good gun. :anim_lol:


----------

